
Judge Says Auto Dealer Group Can Challenge Tesla Dealership - thedinkan
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/virginia/articles/2017-06-28/judge-says-auto-dealer-group-can-challenge-tesla-dealership
======
IanDrake
A classic example of how broken our system is when interest groups can control
competition.

